# How To Win Friends and Influence People On PT



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Lots of new members seem to be popping up lately. Thought I'd help make their PT experience a more enjoyable and rewarding one by offering a few basic tips to help them ease into becoming regular PT participants. 

* Don't post an introduction telling anyone about yourself.
_Bonus Points_: Post an introduction but only say, "Hi".

* Do make your first question be one about how much to charge for a specific job. 
_Bonus Points_: Don't give too many details or provide any pictures. 
_Double Bonus Points_: Make sure your question is about something that any professional painter should know within their first week on the job (hint: think DIY questions).
_Triple Bonus Points_: Be sure you wait until two hours before your bid is due to post your pricing question.

* When people do give you sincere and sound answers to your questions, make sure you argue with them about what they are telling you. 
_Bonus Points_: Call them stupid no nothing losers. Be sure to point out that you make more in a month than they do in a year.

* Don't have a sense of humor. 
_Bonus Points_: Get butt hurt easily and make sure you let everyone know that your are butt hurt. Tell everyone they are mean.

* Never hit the thank you button. That's strictly for losers.

* Don't ever use spell check, paragraphs, or basic punctuation.
_Bonus points_: Write your posts so that anyone reading them has to do so at least three times before even having a clue as to what you are trying to say.

* Whatever you do, never, never, ever come back later and tell everyone how things turned out. After making the effort to give you lots of valuable advice concerning a specific situation, the last thing the members want is to know is if the problem was ever solved, and if so, how (or if not, why).
_Bonus points_: Don't ever thank anyone *or* ever post a follow up.

* Use PT as a way to advertise your business for free and violate site advertising rules while doing so (the mods so love it when new members start off that way).
_Bonus Points:_ phrase your responses as lectures and your statements as undeniable fact (all the other members so love it when new members start off that way).


Follow these few simple tips when starting out and before you know it, you'll be hitting that magical 10,000 post mark and wondering where all your valuable time went. Oh, and don't bother to thank me - you're welcome! :yes:


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Dang. I did it rong.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Can you say sticky?


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

and if a mod closes your thread.. start a new one about the same subject ASAP.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Steve Richards said:


> and if a mod closes your thread.. start a new one about the same subject ASAP.


Because _*that*_ works.....


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

And if they close that one too...try calling them some names.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Like.... Steve?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

BrushJockey said:


> Like.... Steve?


Hey! There's no need to get nasty. :no: :whistling2:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Learn to be proficient in proxy server login.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

researchhound said:


> Hey! There's no need to get nasty. :no: :whistling2:


yeah BJ... did you log on JUST to hurt SteveG's feelings?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I have a feeling some will take the OP as gospel. 

Certainly feels like too many have read those tablets and worship at that shrine


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> I have a feeling some will take the OP as gospel.
> 
> Certainly feels like too many have read those tablets and worship at that shrine


I thought about that possibility - briefly. I decided that any that do think it's sincere will just be that much easier to spot and we can then quickly weed them out.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

By op- we mean...Steve, right?


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

BrushJockey said:


> By op- we mean...Steve, right?


yup..SteveG


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

Don't forget to be overly dramatic, take a position, get everybody worked up, switch over to an opposing opinion, pretend like this was what you were saying all along, use lots of exclamation points, and get banned over and over again only to come back with the same sorry sack of troll chit. Snookrotor baby!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Point of clarification - this was not meant to be aimed at any of the newer members we've had join up lately. In fact, I think we've had a bunch of really good intros recently. These are just the result of some observations that have been made (not all mine) over the past year or so.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

researchhound said:


> Point of clarification - this was not meant to be aimed at any of the newer members we've had join up lately. In fact, I think we've had a bunch of really good intros recently. These are just the result of some observations that have been made (not all mine) over the past year or so.


Um huh. Back peddle _now_ Dan.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Um huh. Back peddle _now_ Dan.


Well, didn't want to see any new guy get all butt hurt and start calling us all losers. We get enough of that from Steve and Bill.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Um huh. Back peddle _now_ Dan.


caulktheline called it, 
*"take a position, get everybody worked up, switch over to an opposing opinion, pretend like this was what you were saying all along,"*


:thumbup: :thumbsup: :whistling2:


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Comment on posts that are 5 years old, quoting the OP is also well received.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

ROOMINADAY said:


> Comment on posts that are 5 years old, quoting the OP is also well received.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


Bill's particular favorites.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Crap i wished this post was up when i joined 2011 as i never posted up a formal Introduction 

Can i still get bonus points if i do : p


----------



## oz_painter (Aug 18, 2012)

i wondered why no body like me  i went about everything the wrong way ya bunch of hacks:blink: (waits for bonus points and friend requests) haha

thought it was half serious till i started reading lol


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

oz_painter said:


> i wondered why no body like me  i went about everything the wrong way ya bunch of hacks:blink: (waits for bonus points and friend requests) haha
> 
> thought it was half serious till i started reading lol


Damn - almost had one on but he didn't bite.


----------



## dg1267 (Dec 6, 2012)

By the looks of it, I need to start working on some stuff. 

*runs off to get into a pricing question war with the mods*


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

researchhound said:


> Damn - almost had one on but he didn't bite.


Nothing better than setting the hook


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> I have a feeling some will take the OP as gospel.
> 
> Certainly feels like too many have read those tablets and worship at that shrine


Case in point; 
multiple threads started - all asking a question 
nearing 100 replies - many of them fairly detailed and helpful 
2 thank you's given as a result 

We know it's not a requirement, and that a lot of responses don't merit a "thank you", but c'mon - is it really that hard to hit a button and show a little courtesy and some appreciation for the effort others made to help you out? Especially when many of the answers are good ones and obviously took some time to construct.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

researchhound said:


> Case in point;
> multiple threads started - all asking a question
> nearing 100 replies - many of them fairly detailed and helpful
> 1 thank you given as a result
> ...



That's a GREAT way to beg for thanks. Shame us all :thumbup:

You musta been raised in one of those classic guilt ridden cultures. You learned it well :thumbup1:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> That's a GREAT way to beg for thanks. Shame us all :thumbup:
> 
> You musta been raised in one of those classic guilt ridden cultures. You learned it well :thumbup1:


Gee, I never thought of that... :whistling2:

As far as living in a guilt ridden environment, been married for almost 40 years. Nuff said?


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I think there needs to be a screw you button- you know, just to balance it out.:thumbup:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

BrushJockey said:


> I think there needs to be a screw you button- you know, just to balance it out.:thumbup:


Or at least a stock emoticon that's holding up a middle finger.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

How to win friends on PT?...posting multiple threads that ask the same questions about "millage" not a good start.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

It's only a forum,,,lighten up!


----------



## madochio (Oct 26, 2011)

spel cherck whet is thah? 
ya i am guilty of that, do i get points for using then,than rong?


----------



## NorthEast (Sep 7, 2010)

*Be sure to refer to wallcovering paste as *GLUE*, and Shieldz is actually sizing! 

:whistling2:


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

daArch said:


> That's a GREAT way to beg for thanks. Shame us all :thumbup:
> 
> You musta been raised in one of those classic guilt ridden cultures. You learned it well :thumbup1:


He he quality post


----------



## SteveG (Nov 25, 2012)

My butt hurts thx losers!!!!!!!!!! Jk! Anyway, where was this when I signed up? Must be another SteveG on the board.. I'm still lurking every day just no questions yet, read lots of good stuff though, sry for no thank you's.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

NorthEast said:


> *Be sure to refer to wallcovering paste as *GLUE*, and Shieldz is actually sizing!
> 
> :whistling2:


 
hey , I heard that:jester:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

researchhound said:


> Or at least a stock emoticon that's holding up a middle finger.


I got some of those on file
















but I think this one is a lot classier:










and then there are the ones that have gotten me tossed out of better places than this.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

As a mod can you insert those in the PT library? :whistling2:


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

I love you all.........lol....


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

A shameless self bump - but we have had a lot of new members jointing lately.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

* Steer clear of Fauxlynn, she's nothing but trouble.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

fauxlynn said:


> * Steer clear of Fauxlynn, she's nothing but trouble.


OH *TROUBLE*, I thought I heard RUBBLE :whistling2:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

#420: post an insulting post directed at Wisepainter that is overly emotional.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

daArch said:


> OH *TROUBLE*, I thought I heard RUBBLE :whistling2:


You're going to have to explain that one... do you mean I am falling apart?.. I'm made of crumbling stone?... I have a boyfriend named Barney?....how come only Wise gets it?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

fauxlynn said:


> You're going to have to explain that one... do you mean I am falling apart?.. I'm made of crumbling stone?... I have a boyfriend named Barney?....how come only Wise gets it?


I don't know what it means. I didn't SAY it, I only HEARD it :whistling2:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> I don't know what it means. I didn't SAY it, I only HEARD it :whistling2:



I read it - but not here. :whistling2:


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

daArch said:


> I don't know what it means. I didn't SAY it, I only HEARD it :whistling2:





RH said:


> I read it - but not here. :whistling2:


lol, you guys are too much.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

fauxlynn said:


> lol, you guys are too much.


don't worry. they lost me too:blink:


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Just have a different view on painting and business from the other 95% of the other paint talk members....


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

richmondpainting said:


> Just have a different view on painting and business from the other 95% of the other paint talk members....


Don't underestimate yourself richmond. I'm sure it's more like 99.7.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

RH said:


> Don't underestimate yourself richmond. I'm sure it's more like 99.7.


I'm special...I know..thanks


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I gave up on winning friends on PT 6yrs ago. 
Be yourself, some will groan and moan while some will laugh their asses off and wait to see what you post next. Can't please them all all the time, so fvck it just be yourself and have fun.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

fauxlynn said:


> You're going to have to explain that one... do you mean I am falling apart?.. I'm made of crumbling stone?... I have a boyfriend named Barney?....how come only Wise gets it?


Wise is wise. You can't blame the rest for not being on his heightened playing field.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Ha ha brwosing the net for friends. Do they exists?


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

I want to airbrush something custom like a logo or avatar for each active member of paint talk and give them out for christmas. Now will that happen...? no, but I was so thinking about this. Thinking about using full face tear offs to paint on.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

ridesarize said:


> I want to airbrush something custom like a logo or avatar for each active member of paint talk and give them out for christmas. Now will that happen...? no, but I was so thinking about this. Thinking about using full face tear offs to paint on.


 
Does this mean you are an airbrush artist as in mural art?
If so, I have questions.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

fauxlynn said:


> You're going to have to explain that one... do you mean I am falling apart?.. I'm made of crumbling stone?... I have a boyfriend named Barney?....how come only Wise gets it?





Workaholic said:


> Wise is wise. You can't blame the rest for not being on his heightened playing field.


I take 3 Flinstones vitamins every morning to maintain my niftiness.


or is it "niftyness"?

no matter...


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

WisePainter said:


> I take 3 Flinstones vitamins every morning to maintain my niftiness.
> 
> 
> or is it "niftyness"?
> ...


 Either way,lol. How many Flintstone vitamins do your cats get? Do you have their Christmas shopping done yet? Do they prefer salmon or tuna?


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Underdog said:


> Does this mean you are an airbrush artist as in mural art?
> If so, I have questions.


I am an amateur, I've done 3 rc car shells pictured in my albums and some messing around besides those. Really haven't tried murals, I wish though, I wish I could paint art.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

ridesarize said:


> I am an amateur, I've done 3 rc car shells pictured in my albums and some messing around besides those. Really haven't tried murals, I wish though, I wish I could paint art.


Well you have a steady hand and good sense of color.
I'll give you an idea that may fit your skill level, it's a mural I installed that is mostly airbrush with added brushwork on a painter's canvas.
The artist that did these sky images could do them in a day.
Maybe decorators in your area would be interested.





 
I'd posted it on my introduction thread but you may not have seen it.

It was fun looking at your albums, maybe I should do that.



:cowboy:


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

^^^^^^ That stretch plank is being put to the test:laughing:


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Do you airbrush or paint murals underdog? Thanks for posting


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

ridesarize said:


> Do you airbrush or paint murals underdog? Thanks for posting


 PM sent, is rize a reference to motorsports?


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Underdog said:


> PM sent, is rize a reference to motorsports?


I own a Cannondale Rize, mtn bike. Bought it 09


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

*Warning!!! *- Shameless self bump: 


For some reason I felt the time seemed right to have this one come up again.


----------



## PRECISIONVANCOUVER (Apr 15, 2013)

RH said:


> Lots of new members seem to be popping up lately. Thought I'd help make their PT experience a more enjoyable and rewarding one by offering a few basic tips to help them ease into becoming regular PT participants.
> 
> * Don't post an introduction telling anyone about yourself.
> _Bonus Points_: Post an introduction but only say, "Hi".
> ...


I read that book many moons ago.

"how to win friends and influence people"


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Read it again.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Paradigmzz said:


> Read it again.


Walked rite into that one lol


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Paradigmzz said:


> Read it again.


 
That, my man, deserves quadruple THANKS and then some.:thumbsup::thumbsup::notworthy:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

chrisn said:


> That, my man, deserves quadruple THANKS and then some.:thumbsup::thumbsup::notworthy:


Exactly.


----------



## fanggo (May 16, 2014)

* Don't ever use spell check, paragraphs, or basic punctuation.
_Bonus points_: Write your posts so that anyone reading them has to do so at least three times before even having a clue as to what you are trying to say.



i didt undestnd at 1 att al?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Also, always thank your toadies' every post, no matter HOW idiotic


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> Also, always thank your toadies' every post, no matter HOW idiotic


C'mon, Bill, you *knew* what the response was going to be.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

RH said:


> Lots of new members seem to be popping up lately. Thought I'd help make their PT experience a more enjoyable and rewarding one by offering a few basic tips to help them ease into becoming regular PT participants.
> 
> * Don't post an introduction telling anyone about yourself.
> _Bonus Points_: Post an introduction but only say, "Hi".
> ...


hilarious! Worth resurrecting.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Holland said:


> hilarious! Worth resurrecting.


👍Unfortunately, some things never change.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Necropost as much as humanly possible, preferably asking a question to someone who hasnt been on here in years...


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Some threads lend themselves to being brought to life from time to time. I’m thinking of the “My Brush is Better Than Yours” thread - it’s a classic. The worst ones are where the original author had a very limited time frame to get an answer and is asking about a very specific problem. Seeing those pop up 8 years after they were originally posted (and answered) definitely qualify as “WTF?” posts.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Subscribe to a thread, drop off the site for a couple years, patiently wait for the notification that someone has responded to a discussion you are following.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Underdog said:


> Subscribe to a thread, drop off the site for a couple years, patiently wait for the notification that someone has responded to a discussion you are following.


Glad to see you’re still around, Underdog.
Hope you’ve been well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Underdog said:


> Subscribe to a thread, drop off the site for a couple years, patiently wait for the notification that someone has responded to a discussion you are following.


Is that why you checked back in?😉


----------

